# Packages



## OVERGAME (21. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hier ist eine Lästige Aufgabe zur Thema Package die mich seit langer Zeit verfolgt :

-Für Firma HardCom arbeiten Sie an einem Java-Projekt über Transportlogistik.
-FirmenWebsite : www.hardcom.com.
-Klassen der Benutzeroberfläche sollen in Paket gui....
-Wert der ClASSPATH auf Ihr Entwicklungsrechner ist :  .;E\eigeneklassen.
-Quellcodes erarbeiten Sie im Ordner "Java".
-Fertige Klassen sollen in zielordner Transpologsitik.

das ganze sieht so aus  : E:\Projekte\Java\Hardcom\Transporlogistik.

Frage1 : welche vollständigen klassennamen legen Sie für die JFrame-klasse "MainFrame" ?

meine Antwort lautet : Java.gui.MainFrame ist das richtig so oder ist es etwa so gemeint ? :
com.Hardcom.TransportLogistik.gui.MainFrame ???
ich kann mich nicht entscheiden!!!

Frage2: Auf welche weise und an welcher Stelle legen Sie den vollständigen Klassennamen fest?
für mich ist das wieder eine Quellerei, denn es gibt kein Befehl womit man einen vollständigem klassennamen
festlegt sondern das tut sich automatisch indem man seine Klassen in bestimmte Ordnern anlegt 
oder ist es so gemeint dass meine Antwort etwa so lauten sollte :

durch die folgende Anweisungen : package Java.gui;
                                              public class MainFrame {}

bitte bitte um Hilfe, dieses Lernheft muss ich diesen Jahrhundert noch abschicken :noe:


----------



## fastjack (4. Mai 2011)

Java hat ja den Vorteil, das alles, was Du an Klassen und Packages anlegst, auch kompiliert werden kann... Also einfach Klassen und Packages so erzeugen, das keine Kompilierfehler auftreten, dann ist es richtig.


----------



## ARadauer (4. Mai 2011)

com.Hardcom.TransportLogistik.gui.MainFrame 
scheint mir am sinnvollsten



> durch die folgende Anweisungen : package Java.gui;
> public class MainFrame {}


würd ich auch sagen, bzw halt 
package com.Hardcom.TransportLogistik.gui
public class MainFrame...


----------



## Noctarius (4. Mai 2011)

PFUI ARadauer!!!

Seit wann kommen Großbuchstaben in Packages?


----------

